# mich elk hunt was the worst hunt of my life !



## chumpchange

After 30 years of putting in for a tag I was finally drawn this year for the early hunt . I got a 300 win mag...500 bucks got the best ammo 70 bucks..hired a guide and did all kinds of elk research and scouting. then it was time for the hunt ..The first 4 days it was 94 degrees out the foilage was so thick you couldnt see 30 feet in the woods..and the bugs were terrible..in the first four days only saw 1 bull elk oh by the way I had a cow tag...the second four days were just as bad we hunted private land ..state land ..called other guides the D N R and some other private land owners..no one knew where we could find any elk..didnt see any that four days .. tried every type of hunting ..driving around ..sitting on stand sneaking through the woods you name it.. The last four days we tried everything again called the DNR FOR INFO LIKE THEY SAID TO DO IF YOU WERENT SEEIN ANY..They said they had no info on where to try..elk were scattered ..now I hunted every day all day the season was open from sun up to sun down..with no luck at all. IT WAS THE WORST HUNT OF MY LIFE TO SAY THE LEAST ! why the D N R would have a hunt in AUGUST when it is 95 degrees outside is beond me ? this was so stupid it isnt even funny..how can you shoot an elk find it gut it get it out of the woods and get it home with out the meat spoiling any way ? Im not writing this cause im mad about not getting an elk I know its hunting and nothing is a sure thing but to pass the word and find out why they would they make such a boneheaded decision to have a hunt this time of year? congrats to all the folks who were sucessfull on the hunt ! hopfully in the future THE DNR will rethink when they have this hunt ..the idea is to have a great hunt and to bring the numbers to where they want right ? not to mention I had to take 13 days off work and drive up there 3 times and spend over 2000 bucks on food gas somwhere to stay bla bla bla Alot of people dont think about this stuff when they apply for an elk tag in michigan. what you think about that elk hunt now ?


----------



## William H Bonney

I stopped applying for elk tags 20 years ago,,, for most of the reasons you cited.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

I always wondered why they had such an early season. Could anyone explain why?


----------



## Magnet

Sorry about your luck.


----------



## kotimaki

I've been guiding Michigan elk hunters since 1984...the 2012 early seasons were the worst I've ever seen. December will be a different story I'm sure. We have an overabundance of elk in my area at certain times of the year. Unfortunately this season for whatever reason the herds didn't stay in the farm ground through September like usual. By the time season opened most of the herd was in the core area which isn't open to hunting in September. I guess that's why they call it hunting......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srconnell22

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I always wondered why they had such an early season. Could anyone explain why?


The first four days of the September hunt is terrible. It's a great time to trout fish and camp, not a good time to hunt elk. There are guides that have a lot of private land access that do well during the August portion. The last 8 days of the September hunt this year were phenomenal for elk rut timing. The season setup with the last 8 days during the rut was elk hunting nirvana as far as I'm concerned. 

The August portion of the September hunt is set up to take care of "problem elk" which is basically to give an opportunity to take elk during their summer feeding patterns. Think of it like hunting deer in the middle of September. They are lazy, patternable, etc.. The thing is, those summer feeding patterns include all the landowners whom have been calling the DNR complaining about the elk eating all their crops all summer. The DNR offices in elk country put alot of resources into keeping landowners with problem elk happy. They put up fence around farmers fields, shoot off bird bangers over top of the elk when they are in the fields, scare them out of fields, etc.. The August portion creates a win-win situation for the DNR...they can hunt elk in August, and give the landowners who complain an opportunity to let people hunt on them to take care of their issue. 

Chump - Who was your guide? Did you ever see a cow? Any other elk? Where were you hunting?


----------



## chumpchange

Sorry but the september hunt sucked to.. almost same conditions except it was cold in the morning ..we did hear a few bugle but it was hard to get on them. the woods were thick in most areas you had to be standing 10 ft from them to get a shot....As far as the guide goes Id rather not say . If you pm me ILL let ya know if you got a tag just to let you know what I truly thought of him and his style of guideing. We hunted wolverine and surrounding areas..but I would have gone anywhere if I knew shootable elk were there ..and I did see 3 cows mixed in with two bulls but only had 5 seconds to get a shot and I wasnt about to take a risky shot . as far as the dnr and the bang sticks ya it made them elk scared to death when you went to hunt them in the morning THANKS ALOT DNR GREAT IDEA !


----------



## skipper34

You sound like some of the complainers that I read on the outfitter review websites. The Michigan elk hunt is not a guaranteed hunt. You can thank the DNR for drawing a tag for you. They use the bang sticks to help the farmers keep the elk from destroying their crops. Sorry about your lack of success.


----------



## john warren

well theres your problem,,,,all the elks i have ever met were in the bar!


----------



## srconnell22

Nevermind, looking at your old posts, I can almost guarantee I know who your guide was. Not surprised a bit you didn't kill anything. 

Yes, the bird bangers are used to scare the elk...in the spring/summer. Not during the hunt. They were used on your "guide's" fields this summer when he was complaining about the elk.

I ran into a couple of hunters this year whom were mad because the DNR wasn't showing them any elk. They (much like you) felt the DNR owed them an Elk. As far as I'm concerned, it's not the DNR's job to hold your hand out there. You want to kill an elk... get out there, find them and kill one. Every DNR employee I've ever run into during the hunt will go out of their way to help you if they can. 

Don't be pissed because the DNR didn't show you any animals...that's what you pay your guide for.


----------



## Burksee

Sorry about your luck but I think your blaming the wrong (DNR) people. I have seven friends that been lucky enough to have gotten drawn and everyone of them filled their tag. Not all used a guide but the ones that did were done ones they did their homework on, checked and got refferences on before choosing one. It isnt a canned hunt and certainly a lot of work and there are no guarantees that's for sure. 



srconnell22 said:


> .......Don't be pissed because the DNR didn't show you any animals...that's what you pay your guide for.


Amen Scott! BTW, if I ever do get drawn I've already got my guide picked out.


----------



## Big K

I can understand one's disappointment if waiting for that long to draw a tag and come up empty handed. However, the fortunate person to draw a tag must also do one's homework to be sure that the proper guide is hired. Recommendations from fellow sportsman as well as checking references is a must. And even if one does their homework and follows through on references, etc., there's still no guarantee. It's still hunting. I would be just as upset I'm sure. Hopefully I'll get that opportunity some day, however.


----------



## jscheel

Chump, I like you was drawn for an antlerless tag for the Aug/September hunt, and like you I hunted all 12 days. Luckily for me within the last few minutes of the season I was able to fill my tag. 

I too hired a guide (from this site Guide If you want to add to my post please feel free to to either take credit or change any inaccuracies). While I didnt feel gipped because I thouroghly enjoyed my hunt I was dissipointed in the number of antlerless animals I saw. As for bulls there was no shortage of them. I had within shooting range no fewer than 25 bulls over the 12 days including 10 on the last day. Most of the bulls were smaller ones but there were several that were nice all the way up to trophy size. I was actually standing next to 3 different bull hunters when they killed their bulls all on different days. Two of the bulls were 6X6 and one was a 6X7.

My recomendation to anyone who cares for one is to apply for a bull only tag through the State and if you really want a cow elk you can go to one of the ranches in the Gaylord area and shoot one for about the same price as hiring a guide. When you factor in the days off work and all of the travel expenses it will be much cheaper overall. If you are determined to apply for a cow tag I can recommend a couple of great guides who will work very hard to get you your elk, but it is nowhere near a sure thing.

As far as the DNR goes I didnt have much interaction with them but the interaction I did have was all very positive including them helping track and drag my elk out of the woods. I do want to add that their tracking and dragging was not necessary, we had a good blood trail and they happened to come along and wanted to help.

One of the things that I did learn while hunting. The State does not manage the elk so that we can hunt them. They want a certain number in the herd and use us hunters as a tool to keep that number in check.


----------



## chumpchange

READ BEFORE YOU WRITE...I said i knew it was not a sure thing to get an elk... Said I was not angry in not getting an elk..as far as the dnr go they told everyone and me personally to call them and gave me the number to call if you needed help in finding elk thats all... no hand out ..wanted just a little info..nada...I SAID I called 8 guides got refrences scouted..and hunted every minute of the season hard ! Ive hunted for 45 years and it was a tough hunt for sure...This post was to get the word out what a bad choice of when to have any kind of hunt let alone a once in a lifetime elk hunt....ya get what im sayin now ? unless you like wearing shorts and a tank top while hunting..? lol


----------



## tigerGSP

john warren said:


> well theres your problem,,,,all the elks i have ever met were in the bar!


 same here but we had moose in the bar


----------



## target-panic

Chump,

Maybe you should *read *things also......... I thought Scott answered your questin very well below.

This hunt has *NOTHING *to do with you preferred choice of hunting clothing......




srconnell22 said:


> The August portion of the September hunt is set up to take care of "problem elk" which is basically to give an opportunity to take elk during their summer feeding patterns. Think of it like hunting deer in the middle of September. They are lazy, patternable, etc.. The thing is, those summer feeding patterns include all the landowners whom have been calling the DNR complaining about the elk eating all their crops all summer. The DNR offices in elk country put alot of resources into keeping landowners with problem elk happy. They put up fence around farmers fields, shoot off bird bangers over top of the elk when they are in the fields, scare them out of fields, etc.. The August portion creates a win-win situation for the DNR...they can hunt elk in August, and give the landowners who complain an opportunity to let people hunt on them to take care of their issue.


----------



## chumpchange

Like you said J Scheel if I knew then what I knew now I would have went to a ranch 30 years ago in the winter and shot a cow elk. BUT I would put in for a bull tag again. oh did I mention that all the guides I CALLED WANTED AROUND 1000 FOR THEIR SERVICES ? MOST of you guys that chimed in on this post dont have a clue what you are talkin about just what you have read or heard about..maybe in 30 years or never when you drawn you will find out what it takes to pull this hunt off ....GOOD LUCK though if that day ever comes.


----------



## chumpchange

oh and target panic ..this is only half true ...I WAS THERE were you ? these problem elk he was talkin about were being harassed drove out of crops all nite by land owners on atvs shot at with rubber bullets and bang sticks I SAW IT..THESE ELK WERE VERY HARD TO GET TO STAND STILL FOR 1 MIN when the sun came up they were long gone trust me. up until 5 years ago my family farmed up there and this went on all the time..nite after nite ...for many many years ..


----------



## FredBearYooper

You complain about the heat..I sure hope you don't ever try to hunt bow season in the south...


----------



## FredBearYooper

chumpchange said:


> Like you said J Scheel if I knew then what I knew now I would have went to a ranch 30 years ago in the winter and shot a cow elk. BUT I would put in for a bull tag again. oh did I mention that all the guides I CALLED WANTED AROUND 1000 FOR THEIR SERVICES ? MOST of you guys that chimed in on this post dont have a clue what you are talkin about just what you have read or heard about..maybe in 30 years or never when you drawn you will find out what it takes to pull this hunt off ....GOOD LUCK though if that day ever comes.


You need to calm down. You don't even have 50 posts on this forum and without even looking at your history I can almost guarantee that you started this account when you drew your tag looking for help with your hunt from the same people you are insulting.


----------



## droptine270

chumpchange said:


> READ BEFORE YOU WRITE...I said i knew it was not a sure thing to get an elk... Said I was *not angry* in not getting an elk..as far as the dnr go they told everyone and me personally to call them and gave me the number to call if you needed help in finding elk thats all... no hand out ..wanted just a little info..nada...I SAID I called 8 guides got refrences scouted..and hunted every minute of the season hard ! Ive hunted for 45 years and it was a tough hunt for sure...This post was to get the word out what a bad choice of when to have any kind of hunt let alone a once in a lifetime elk hunt....ya get what im sayin now ? unless you like wearing shorts and a tank top while hunting..? lol


 
Not angry? You sound pretty angry to me even over the internet.


----------



## srconnell22

chumpchange said:


> MOST of you guys that chimed in on this post dont have a clue what you are talkin about just what you have read or heard about..maybe in 30 years or never when you drawn you will find out what it takes to pull this hunt off .


Your right. You know more about elk and elk hunting than us since you hunted elk for 12 days unsuccessfully. 

Better luck next time...


----------



## droptine270

srconnell22 said:


> Your right. You know more about elk and elk hunting than us since you hunted elk for 12 days unsuccessfully.
> 
> Better luck next time...


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

yep give up he won't ever get it


----------



## JohnBischoff

I have had the privilege of helping the DNR at the Elk check station and watched them mark on their map where the herds are reported and listen to them tell guides where the herds are. I personally would of loved to be hunting in August especially a Michigan elk. Just saying. plus I got to cut the head off a cow elk with a sawzall!! Just remember you dropped a lot of money on gear but when it came to guides (the most important part of your hunt) sounds like you went for the cheapest.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maddiedog

I know that if for some stupid reason I draw a tag who I will be calling immediately and hoping he isn't booked!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chumpchange

LOL Thats awesome sounds like your sore to me :lol:...for the last time now listen carfully ...this thread was to let hunters know that I thought it was a bad choice for a hunt at that time of year..that is all ..I would have wrote the same post even if successful.. it was fun I learned alot..great to be out there..Im all about Michigan trust me ...I SOUNDED ANGRY BECAUSE..of all the silly speaking of the minds ..just had to correct you. HAVE A GREAT DAY !


----------



## droptine270

chumpchange said:


> LOL Thats awesome sounds like your sore to me :lol:...for the last time now listen carfully ...this thread was to let hunters know that I thought it was a bad choice for a hunt at that time of year..that is all ..I would have wrote the same post even if successful.. it was fun I learned alot..great to be out there..Im all about Michigan trust me ...I SOUNDED ANGRY BECAUSE..of all the silly speaking of the minds ..just had to correct you. HAVE A GREAT DAY !


 


Can someone translate this?


----------



## GIDEON

Wonder how bad it would have been if he had been successful


----------



## TVCJohn

droptine270 said:


> Can someone translate this?


Frustration which is understandable.

At the end of the day though, you roll the dice...you take your chances. I've hunted elk quite a few times and ate alot of tag soup. No complants though...grateful for the opportunities.


----------



## chumpchange

droptine270 said:


> Can someone translate this?


 sure I can plain and simple...August in michigan is a poor choice to hunt anything in michigan..:gaga:


----------



## droptine270

chumpchange said:


> After 30 years of putting in for a tag I was finally drawn this year for the early hunt . I got a 300 win mag...500 bucks got the best ammo 70 bucks..hired a guide and did all kinds of elk research and scouting. then it was time for the hunt ..The first 4 days it was 94 degrees out the foilage was so thick you couldnt see 30 feet in the woods..and the bugs were terrible..in the first four days only saw 1 bull elk oh by the way I had a cow tag...the second four days were just as bad we hunted private land ..state land ..called other guides the D N R and some other private land owners..no one knew where we could find any elk..didnt see any that four days .. tried every type of hunting ..driving around ..sitting on stand sneaking through the woods you name it.. The last four days we tried everything again called the DNR FOR INFO LIKE THEY SAID TO DO IF YOU WERENT SEEIN ANY..They said they had no info on where to try..elk were scattered ..now I hunted every day all day the season was open from sun up to sun down..with no luck at all. IT WAS THE WORST HUNT OF MY LIFE TO SAY THE LEAST ! why the D N R would have a hunt in AUGUST when it is 95 degrees outside is beond me ? this was so stupid it isnt even funny..how can you shoot an elk find it gut it get it out of the woods and get it home with out the meat spoiling any way ? Im not writing this cause im mad about not getting an elk I know its hunting and nothing is a sure thing but to pass the word and find out why they would they make such a boneheaded decision to have a hunt this time of year? congrats to all the folks who were sucessfull on the hunt ! hopfully in the future THE DNR will rethink when they have this hunt ..the idea is to have a great hunt and to bring the numbers to where they want right ? not to mention I had to take 13 days off work and drive up there 3 times and spend over 2000 bucks on food gas somwhere to stay bla bla bla Alot of people dont think about this stuff when they apply for an elk tag in michigan. what you think about that elk hunt now ?


----------



## casscityalum

chumpchange said:


> sure I can plain and simple...August in michigan is a poor choice to hunt anything in michigan..:gaga:


umm no..August and very early Sept provide some great hunts...


----------



## chumpchange

Now I can see what you look like no wonder thought you were a man all this time grow up bro dont be sore .:gaga:


----------



## droptine270

chumpchange said:


> Now I can see what you look like no wonder thought you were a man all this time grow up bro dont be sore .:gaga:


 
you should learn to take your own advice........bro


----------



## chumpchange

pic of you ....:rant:


----------



## Spoon Fed

droptine270 said:


>


 :lol::lol:


----------



## sullyxlh

There are people that hunt and
there are people that are hunters.
There's a difference, a big one.


----------



## 170whitetail

This thread is getting wired. But let me add..
My guide suggested I skip the first four days altogether. He couldn't ever remember killing an elk during that first hunt. But I wanted to hunt, so we did. Those first four days were tough to say the least. My guide had a network of locals and other guides who were more than happy to help us locate elk. Got my bull on the first day of the second hunt. It is too bad that some were not successful. We saw 8 bulls and 1 cow.


----------



## i missed again

this is like listening to junior high girls insult each other :lol:


----------



## chumpchange

170whitetail said:


> This thread is getting wired. But let me add..
> My guide suggested I skip the first four days altogether. He couldn't ever remember killing an elk during that first hunt. But I wanted to hunt, so we did. Those first four days were tough to say the least. My guide had a network of locals and other guides who were more than happy to help us locate elk. Got my bull on the first day of the second hunt. It is too bad that some were not successful. We saw 8 bulls and 1 cow.


 Thats what im tryig to say...it was crazy out there ! congrats and thanks for shareing .


----------

